# Commercial tanning beds



## IPL (Mar 1, 2010)

ANY ONE KNOW WERE OR WHAT SEC ,TANNING BEDS FALL UNDER IN THE NEC? APPLIANCE,LIGHTING OR??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Appliances.... 422.​


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Lighting?!?!?! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## IPL (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks! one more is the circuit breaker considered locked in the open position if the panel has a locking door cover? appliance out of sight..


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

IPL said:


> thanks! one more is the circuit breaker considered locked in the open position if the panel has a locking door cover? appliance out of sight..


No, a lockable panel cover door does not meet the requirements for the breaker to be capable of being locked in the open position.

Chris


----------



## IPL (Mar 1, 2010)

hey raider thanks!! So then I try sec 422-33 unit switch as disconnect ?? what u think?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

IPL said:


> hey raider thanks!! So then I try sec 422-33 unit switch as disconnect ?? what u think?


If the tanning bed is cord and plug connected, has a unit switch that disconnects all ungrounded conductors and is marked with an off position you should be OK.

Chris


----------

